# Health Card in Ontario



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My question is about getting the Health Card in Ontario. I became a PR of Canada last August which means I did the landing but returned back to US several hours after I landed. I will be coming to Canada (Ontario) in June 12th. 

Do I get the healthcard immediately or do I have to wait for three months (living in Toronto) before I can be eligible for health benefits? 

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My question is about getting the Health Card in Ontario. I became a PR of Canada last August which means I did the landing but returned back to US several hours after I landed. I will be coming to Canada (Ontario) in June 12th.
> 
> ...


You will require to wait three months before eligibility kicks in. You should arrange to get private coverage for that period.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Quick follow up on that:

- So Auld, if he landed last August, its been over 3 months already or is there a different standard for time measurement for the three months...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Quick follow up on that:
> 
> - So Auld, if he landed last August, its been over 3 months already or is there a different standard for time measurement for the three months...




Thank you Auld In. A friend of mine living in Toronto currently told me that there is a very good chance that I could be getting it immediately since it has been a year from the date that I landed and it did not matter where I have lived. But it is too good to be true if you ask me so I agree with you Auld In.


----------

